# Furventure?



## Shifter (Dec 11, 2013)

So I don't know how many people put there remember furventure. But I recently stumbled upon a saved copy of it before and after it started to overwrite itself. I would guess its a 90%-full copy of everything that was posted on the original furventure. And I was wondering if there was a way to maybe put a copy of it up somewhere or if doing something like that would be I guess illegal or copy right infringement. Note I would not say that I wrote any of the chapters but I'm not sure if I am able to repost them with out the original writers consent of reposting the episode/chapter of the story.
sorry if this is a stupid question I just have no clue and was hoping someone could answer my question


----------



## Conker (Dec 11, 2013)

If you do not own them and do not have the original author's consent to repost them, then you should not repost them.


----------



## Shifter (Dec 11, 2013)

Kinda figured as much. Thank you for answering my question


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 11, 2013)

Shifter said:


> Kinda figured as much. Thank you for answering my question



The only thing you could do as an alternative is look for a Media Hoster. Basically, unless you're given an outright cease-and-desist number, it's okay to post it _as long as_ you do not claim it as your own intellectual property or try to make money off it. 

Look for a few of the Chans hanging around and see if they wouldn't mind a copy.


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't think it is cool to repost without permission. One of my books was somehow passed around my sons High school in a pirated form and I was not happy about it. 
Apparently a couple hundred kids had copies of it that were made from one purchased copy. Uncool! I chose not to jump on them for it as they are just kids.
Maybe you could find the original author and get permission?


----------



## Shifter (Dec 11, 2013)

Well it doesn't just have one author as it was a interactive story where people would post their own next chapter thus making it a massive chose your own change story adventure. I think there is roughly 10 thousand different chapters/pages


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 11, 2013)

Shifter said:


> Well it doesn't just have one author as it was a interactive story where people would post their own next chapter thus making it a massive chose your own change story adventure. I think there is roughly 10 thousand different chapters/pages



---Holy fuck. 

Well I think that would be an interesting thing to post, actually. But be sure to give *as much credit* as you can--and explain! Explain what it is, why you're archiving it online, and why you feel that it should be shared. Generally people don't mind so long as no one claims it's theirs or makes profit from it. But if someone sends a request to remove it--please do. It's the polite thing.


----------

